# .htaccess - String aus URL entfernen bzw. ändern



## unwohltaeter (19. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Mal wieder ein Problem meinerseits. Und zwar möchte ich Strings aus der URL entfernen.
Zum einen */category* und zum anderen einen sich ändernden Nummerstring wie z.b. */123*.
Und da meine Seite 'ne Wordpress-Seite ist gibt es *wp-content*, *wp-includes *und *wp-admin *. Von diesen möchte ich das Präfix *wp-* entfernen.

Ist das überhaupt möglich und wenn, wie?


----------



## threadi (19. Juni 2011)

Das ist eine Wordpress-Frage die weniger htaccess-spezifisch ist. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, kann man den Aufbau dieser von Wordpress generierten URLs in den Einstellungen beeinflussen. "wp-content", "wp-includes" und "wp-admin" sind aber Wordpress-spezifische Ordner die Du nicht einfach umbenennen kannst und solltest.


----------



## unwohltaeter (19. Juni 2011)

Dass ich diese Wordpress-Ordner nicht umbenennen sollte ist mir klar. Wegen den Updates.
Aber ist es nicht möglich diese zu verschleiern, ohne sie umzubenennen?


----------



## threadi (19. Juni 2011)

Wozu verschleiern? Damit niemand drauf zugreifen kann? Kannst es ja mit


```
RewriteRule wp(.*) index.php
```

versuchen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob dann Wordpress noch funktioniert zumal einige dieser Ordner evtl. für Darstellungen im Web genutzt werden.


----------



## unwohltaeter (19. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich meine ich, dass diese Ordner alle bestehen bleiben und Wordpress noch ganz normal darauf zugreifen kann. Der Benutzer soll statt z.b. "wp-content" nur noch "content" in der URL sehen.


----------



## threadi (19. Juni 2011)

Das ginge per htaccess durchaus, nur muss dazu Wordpress selbst auch die URLs entsprechend setzen. Ob das geht, weiß ich aber nicht. Das solltest Du mal im Wordpress-Forum fragen.


----------



## unwohltaeter (21. Juni 2011)

Ich versuchs jetzt erst einmal hiermit:
http://weizenspr.eu/2010/wordpress-url-struktur-verstecken/


----------



## unwohltaeter (14. Juli 2011)

Nochmal ich... Ich versuche immer noch einen Nummernstring, der drei oder mehr Ziffern enthält und von / umschlossen wird aus der URL zu entfernen ohne die Seite zu beeinträchtigen.


> /123/


----------

